# Only likes one pair of shoes



## mamareads (Jan 27, 2009)

My DS is 19 months and will only wear one pair of sneakers. I bought him a pair of sandals and he refuses to wear them. I took him to the store and he didn't want to try on any other shoes or sandals. He doesn't have any problems wearing different clothes, hats, etc.

Is this just a phase or do I have to keep buying the same shoe over and over?


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but when I read the title I was like, How many pairs of shoes does he need to wear?!?! DS is 16mos and he has a pair of sneakers that he's almost growing out of and a pair of sandals he's just starting to grow into. So right now he's wearing both since he's between sizes, otherwise he'd just wear the one pair. But he only wears shoes when we're out, so they don't get over-worn & have plenty of time to air out. That would be my only concern & only reason to have more than one pair, but you could always have 2 identical pairs, I see no problem with it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If I were you, I'd buy the next two sizes up just in case. The shoes I loved for dd weren't there anymore when I went to get her the next pair. Her new sneakers are great, too, but I would've preferred to get a neutral brown again instead of blue.


----------



## mamareads (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess that title does sound funny...I should have been a little more specific! It's pretty hot here right now and I'd really like him to wear sandals instead of socks and sneakers. I guess it's not the biggest deal, but his feet are really hot when I take them out of his shoes. Oh well, he'll live!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My daughter has been wearing the same pair of beat up Scooby Crocs since the end of last summer. Thank goodness they have a big size range because she has no plans of giving them up. Those things have gone to the park, to church, to the doctors, to parties, to the beach, etc. I just deal. She has other shoes. I buy other shoes. She will only wear Scooby. Consequently, my nieces have gotten some VERY nice hand me down shoes over the past year.

As someone else said, get the next two sizes up!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Our son just got over his not wanting to wear the exact same pair of shoes at 24 months. He was growing out of them and I knew we'd have to do something soon. I ended up collecting all the toddler/baby shoes we had in our house, so sandals from last summer, DDs little girly shoes, Robeez and putting them in in a bin. I had his new sneakers and new sandals in there too. He loves playing in the bin and eventually started trying new shoes on. Now we can get him out of the house in just about any shoe/sandal we want him to be wearing.

He loves garbage, the truck, the bins, etc.. So when we needed him to wear a new winter hat, we told him he had to wear his 'garbage' hat and help daddy take the garbage out. Then afterwards we'd get all excited and say, Let's put on your garbage hat! He totally fell for it. (we've also done 'train' pants to get him to wear these cute pants he wouldn't put on...) Maybe try something like that with sandals?

Oh, we've also told DS he had to wear sandals because it was hot outside and shoes weren't for hot weather. Somehow that worked too. DS can be very particular at times, like he would only wear certain cloth diapers and certain covers and I want these green jammies not those green jammies...ah fun times.


----------

